# Gps Combo



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Im looking to upgrade to a newer color gps fishfinder combo. Im interested in having one that has the capability of loading the more detailed gps maps, priced under $600. Suggestions?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

if gps and charts are more important go garmin. if fish finder is more important i like lowrance. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm dropping a little under $600 on a Humminbird 788CI gps chartplotter/fishfinder combo when the tax return hits. Have slot for map chips, more options than Garmin.


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I just bought a Lowrance M68C...hopefully it works out well.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I just ordered a Hummingbird 788CI for about $550 (online). Waiting for it to come in. They look great in the store, and I have read nothing but good reviews.


----------

